# Wingfoot proud...the best of the best



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Gonna start this "tootin your horn" segment for the fantastik effort put forth by lovin life (MARK)....bassmastermjb...(Bait shop MARK) and Lyle(especially) for coming back at the end of the day to rescue all of the efforts put forth) It was something special for me to be apart of group of people (men/women/juniors.....that put forth the extra effort on such a fridgid day as this to "pull off the biggest ICE FISHING OUTING" thats been seen around here in many/many years. I'm sure lovin (MARK) will post the results for all to see.....But I personally want to "TOOT MY HORN" for Powerstrokin 73 (Evin) and his win for his catagory. Steelhead Fever (MARIO) for his youthful addition and his wins ( glad ya had somewhere to get out of the elements...shanty wise)or you would have joined the ranks of the "ICEMEN". The guys that traveled quite aways (quackpot and perchy101) to name a couple..... to Mr.Bass and Mama Bass and crew (brother-in-law and dad, Don).....morrison,inc......huntforsmallies.....Deago Doug.....nixmkt(tom)......mbass8dor(tom)...boberhead2(ron)....sam kegg....Iceburg(phil)and son Joey.....Icebucketjohn.....wantabitaworm(sam) lawman60(john).....bassmastermjb(MARK) for being my partner..... And everyone else that was part of this "BEST OF THE BEST"....THANKS/THANKS and THANKS...you guy's/and gal's,know your efforts on this day went over the top!!!!!!!!!!!.....And for the last.....What can I say about WestBranchJoe/his dad/and nephew.....Sure glad you and the crew got to be a part of this.........And your Venison Chili.....made the day perfect.....I feel sorry for those that didnt make the trip to your shanty or just plain forgot, you made the offer (on chili) cause when I hit the air current and smelled it simmering.........Oh well....Mark and I were sure HAPPY there was plenty for seconds...THANK YOU MUCH......So to each and everyone of the 70+ involved I say....God Bless/ good fishin/fish safely ....for the rest of our "Hardwater Season"....jOn sR.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks jon...sure was an AWESOME DAY!!! I wish that I wouldnt have forgot about the chili..o well!!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Jon! I also forgot about the chili! i also forgot about the venison jerky i had packed.


----------



## mrbass (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks mrphish.was nice to put some faces with names.excellent outing


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

What a blast! I'm glad that I left Mrs Lawman in Erie...she's not so glad, but she'll get over it by spring. It was really nice to meet some of the gang. Mark, a special thanks for the invitation. You sir are a class act!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

What a blast of a day, and glad I was able to be there on time this time... Can't wait for the next time...

Lovin -- When's the next one past Wellington!?!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

skeeter!!....


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

such good clean fun!!! thanks John Its a pleasure to chat with you!


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

i agree with Lawman60 it was a blast of a great day my hats off to all involved getting this thing going and how smooth it ran.


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that was involved in the running of the tourney. Very nice job!! Had a blast, caught a lot of fish and can't wait for the next one! 

BK


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> skeeter!!....


Hopefully Lovin is reading this... I'd LOVE to have a get together up at Skeeter at Linda's place.

Causeway is a class act, lots of parking and room and a huge lake to fish! Plus an easy pull out point...

Come'on Lovin... You got one more in yah?!?!


----------



## HardWaterJunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

There is a skeeter tourney on feb. 12. Check out icefishohio.com for details. Its a 6 walleye 6 crappie tourney.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

HardWaterJunkie said:


> There is a skeeter tourney on feb. 12. Check out icefishohio.com for details. Its a 6 walleye 6 crappie tourney.


Thanks, But no Thanks... That is a "true" tourney... I like our gatherings better 

Less money/pressure involved.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the mention mrphish. It was really nice to meet you and westbranchjoe and all the other guys whos names i cant remember, im sorry yall!! It was a blast even though i didnt end up getting anywhere near as many fish as some people. Thats ok though, i caught that huge bass the day before, and both walleyefreak and I went out today and each caught well over 50 a piece!!! Threw the small ones back, and still ended up with a bucket and a half of panfish, mostly crappie of course. It was some of the best fishing ive ever experienced on the ice! Double headers for 2 hours straight non-stop! Needless to say, I dont think the tournament hurt the fish population one bit haha! Picking up my brand new vex tomorrow, can you guess my plans..? lol!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Perchy-It would be really cool!! 
Hardwater-I think it is 5...just for reference..but ya--we should have a get-together out there!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

morrison inc.!!!!!!!Now he has a new "VEX".........Look out Wingfoot.....and BASS BEWARE.........Who knows what lies ahead.....Maybe he'll even manage an encounter with one of the carry-over Walleyes that live there..Best of fishin to you guy......Just fish safely........jON sR.


----------



## fish addict (Jan 4, 2011)

1st thanks to the fine people that put these outings on, i wish i could have been there with my son steelhead fever had to go to OU fathers weekend with my daughter, there comes a time in your life that you realize all the hard work you do raising your kids pays off and i could not be prouder of Mario on what he did , also a big thank you to our Buddy Alan for taking him to the outing, thanks to everyone who has shown there support to Steelhead fever


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

fish addict, you have a good kid with a great head on his shoulders. At this rate he should become a great man and as a father of 2 boys myself what more could we ask for.

Joe


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry for taking so long to post, but haven't been near a computer in 3 days. First of all I want to thank Mark(Lovin Life) for all the hard work you put in to make this one very special outing. I also want to thank each and every one of you that showed up and made this one terriffic day for everyone.I found time to get the gift certificates mailed out yesterday to the 3 winners. Thanks again for all your support, I had a great time!!!..........Mark


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

mrphish42 said:


> morrison inc.!!!!!!!Now he has a new "VEX".........Look out Wingfoot.....and BASS BEWARE.........Who knows what lies ahead.....Maybe he'll even manage an encounter with one of the carry-over Walleyes that live there..Best of fishin to you guy......Just fish safely........jON sR.


Oh boy oh boy! It came today and i wasnt even able to take it out because it needed charged for a few hours and we had almost a hundred fish to clean. MMMMmmmm cold water pan fish meat! 
Out of the thousands of fish i have seen in that lake, i still have yet to see a walleye even swim into sight! Same goes for catfish. Saw a what looked like a 60+ inch carp right under the ice which was really cool. Headed to Berlin at 7 a.m. for some eyes hopefully!

P.S. A small portion of the crappies we cleaned had black specs on the fins, body and in the meat. My buddy said that its from bird poop that the fish eat, and that its a parasite and its ok to eat if you fully cook the fish... Ive never looked into this.. Anyone who knows about this can pm me to give me the low down, as i dont want to hijack this thread. I dont want parasites inside me. haha!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

mrrison-a few of mine did to.....hopefully somebody can help!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

A year or so ago someone had a thread about the Black Spots in there fish...If I remember right ..it was said that if the fish was fully cooked it would be ok...I am sure you will get an answer...JIM....CL....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> A year or so ago someone had a thread about the Black Spots in there fish...If I remember right ..it was said that if the fish was fully cooked it would be ok...I am sure you will get an answer...JIM....CL....


:F Okay, I'm hijacking this Thread - sort of. I've fished Wingfoot Saturday, Sunday and Monday - and I was in a Coma all yesterday - so I'm late in response.... The Tourney was great - glad to meet so many good people....The black specks are supposedly some sort of snail eggs or larvae or something... Cook the fish and enjoy....... Now about that Chili that I forgot about - I hope it was good.


----------

